# DNR officer question



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a question that is like to ask a DNR officer. Does anyone know of one that I could call or that could give me a call please?
Thanks
Derek
1-801-643-8102


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Call up the DWR in the Region you have questions about and they can get you to the right place.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok, thank you!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/about-us/contact-us.html


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I know I can call the field offices etc.....I wanted to talk to one in person that would give me some honest advise.....not as some random schmuck calling in to ask a random question


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

They dont typically like giving out their #'s to anyone unless it is serious. Your best bet is to call a regional office and ask them the question and ask that you be contacted by an officer.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bamacpl:

In certain circles I'm known as a schmuck.

What's the difference between a "random schmuck" and a just "plain schmuck"?

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> bamacpl:
> 
> In certain circles I'm known as a schmuck.
> 
> ...


The "random schmuck" think that he is a real person, the "plain schmuck" knows it and admits it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> The "random schmuck" think that he is a real person, the "plain schmuck" knows it and admits it.


Thanks, makes sense.

.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I just want to talk to someone face-to-face 
--it's kind of like some keyboard bad ass on here talking **** vs. talking to someone in person...
Make sense?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Just walk into the HQ office and ask to speak to someone...not rocket science.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

bamacpl said:


> I have a question that is like to ask a DNR officer. Does anyone know of one that I could call or that could give me a call please?
> Thanks
> Derek
> 1-801-643-8102


Pm me 
I need to know what it is your asking before I'll give you the number


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Call me 801-420-2695


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Not every Conservation Officer knows every rule. Even some of the Sergeants can be wrong. Won't give you the specifics, but I had a conversation with one a few weeks ago, and he wasn't aware of a certain requirement concerning bear baiting.

We had a three year discussion on squirrels right here on the forum and the UDWR kept giving out misinformation. You can kill (almost) any squirrel, but only nuisance squirrels can be trapped alive, kept for up to 24 hours, transported within the county they're trapped in, and released alive.

Sometimes it's better to have a committee and discuss the question out in the open.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks to all who responded with helpful info!
I got in touch with the proper individual & got my questions answered....
Thanks!


----------

